# Things To Think About - Active Shooters And What Do You Do



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

Deleted. You will have to buy the book.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What book?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Active shooter training using the paint ball guns is highly informative too. Been through twice and think its a great course. I think this link must tell about it. They have sessions for cops and civilians. 
http://www.policeforum.org/assets/d...response to active shooter incidents 2014.pdf


----------

